# My Mealworm Breeding Set Up!



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Firstly would like to say sorry for the bad pictures, getting a new camera for Christmas, so all will be well soon :2thumb:

The Rack:


1st Rack: MealWorms


2nd Rack: Pupae


3rd Rack: Beetles


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

watch out for the beetles climbing out lol


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

CWD said:


> watch out for the beetles climbing out lol


Yeah ive been worrying about that, the crack at the back hopefully isnt big enough for escapees but i'll keep my eye on them


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Natonstan said:


> Yeah ive been worrying about that, the crack at the back hopefully isnt big enough for escapees but i'll keep my eye on them



you dont want the lose l0ol put some Vaseline round the top and it will stop them getting out : victory:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

CWD said:


> you dont want the lose l0ol put some Vaseline round the top and it will stop them getting out : victory:


Ok thanks, ill do that now


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

Natonstan said:


> Ok thanks, ill do that now




cool but it will deffo stop them getting out : victory:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Looking good. Just a few tips though.
The beetles will want somewhere to lay there eggs and will need some sort of substrate. You can double this up with ie weetabix or oats.

Also the pupae stage dont eat so the food in there is a kind of waste lol!


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

sam12345 said:


> Looking good. Just a few tips though.
> The beetles will want somewhere to lay there eggs and will need some sort of substrate. You can double this up with ie weetabix or oats.
> 
> Also the pupae stage dont eat so the food in there is a kind of waste lol!


Ah thanks, will put some weetabix in, yeah the food in there is a bit of a waste, just thought it was best to put a little in, incase a beetle comes out in the middle of the night and wants food


----------



## RoyalPython89 (Jul 15, 2008)

i love this thread i forgot i left a tub full of potato in my garage and its got hundreds of black beetles this what i want >?


----------

